# Pb de performance Macbook Pro late 2007



## Irae00 (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un Macbook Pro (late 2007) Intel Corde2duo 2,33GHz et 3Go de Ram. J'ai installé il y a quelques mois un SSD dessus histoire de lui donner une seconde jeunesse. Cependant je le trouve tout de même de plus en plus lent, et j'en arrive à croire que c'est anormal : les export final cut me prennent des journées entières, ouvrir un simulateur d'ampli guitare sur Logic en HQ fait saturer mes ressources processeur... Bref pour en avoir le coeur un peu plus net j'ai fais un geekbench et le résultat semble sans appel : score de 1500 alors qu'à configuration égal le modèle que je possède devrait tout simplement donner le double ! J'ai formaté et tout réinstallé à partir de zéro mais cela n'a rien changé, quelqu'un aurait-il une piste pour moi ? Je ne sais plus quoi faire  impossible de bosser dans ces conditions !

Merci à ceux qui pourront me répondre !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Salut , la batterie est elle en bon état ? Enlevée de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Irae00 (13 Février 2011)

La batterie est "à vérifier" mais en effet je ne l'utilise plus du tout, elle est toujours enlevé de l'ordinateur je reste uniquement sur le secteur... :/

J'en profite pour corriger : c'est un late 2006 et non 2007, avec une Ati X1600 comme CG, mais avec bien 3Go de RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Donc , c'est normal car les performances du processeur sont divisées par deux lorsque la batterie est enlevée 

Source : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2332?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fau6il (13 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , c'est normal car les performances du processeur sont divisées par deux lorsque la batterie est enlevée
> 
> Source : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2332?viewlocale=fr_FR



_Bon à savoir!



Si ta batterie gondole, prends garde !!! 
Mais oui, on en retrouve même 4 ans après  _


----------



## Irae00 (13 Février 2011)

La vache ! Excuse moi de l'expression mais JAMAIS je n'aurais pensé à cela ! Je viens d'essayer, Geekbench : 3170 >_< ! Merci beaucoup en tout cas, par contre je viens de remarquer également que ma batterie est gondolé, comme si elle avait explosé de l'intérieur assez bizarre, mais elle fonctionne... je vais voir pour trouver ce genre de batterie en vente encore, je ne sais pas si cela se fait plus de 4 ans après...
Encore merci à toi, je sens que cela va me changer la vie !

Jérôme.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Si la batterie gonfle , tu peux essayer d'en obtenir une neuve auprès de chez Apple , c'est pas impossible 

Pour la batterie : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA348G/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## Irae00 (14 Février 2011)

Oui merci pour le lien (même si celui-ci je l'avais trouvé tout seul contrairement à l'autre ^^) mais 139&#8364; quand même rofl ... tu penses vraiment que ça peut passer en sav chez Apple ? Ca fait 4 ans et je n'ai pas la facture du MBP (acheté d'occasion), les chances me paraissent maigre :/ (même si il y a un apple store pas trop loin de chez moi).
Mais il faut que je règle ce problème de batterie gondolé parce qu'il fou le bazar entre mon trackpad et ma sourie usb, surement à cause du fait que du coup le portable n'est pas "à plat", si j'appuie par inadvertance (et cela m'arrive souvent) sur le click du trackpad je ne peux plus utiliser ni l'un ni l'autre... bref pas encore une vraie solution de travail !


----------



## fau6il (14 Février 2011)

Irae00 a dit:


> La vache !



_ à la limite LE "vache" !!!_


----------



## Irae00 (28 Février 2011)

J'ai fini par trouver le temps d'aller chez Apple et de les appeler, ma batterie fait bien partie d'un lot défectueux mais ils ne font plus l'échange. Merci Apple d'avoir réinventé l'ordinateur jetable, au bout de 4 ans -> poubelle !


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

Et combien coûte l'achat de cette batterie neuve ou d'occasion ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

En neuve : 129 ou dans les 100 pour une générique

En occase , tu peux en trouver à 50-70


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

@Irae00 : cela vaut-il le coût d'investir dans cet achat selon toi ? Seul toi peux y répondre ...


----------



## Irae00 (13 Mars 2011)

J'en ai trouvé des génériques à 60 euros neuve, je l'ai reçu hier elle fonctionne très bien. 60 euros c'est déjà plus acceptable que 139...


----------

